# Compare Canister Filter's Good Guide



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59

Here is the list of many top filters, 
hope it helps some

Peace
24/7


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, John. This is a great guide to have.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a very handy chart.
thanks John.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if everyone can access this, but if you're a plantedtank.net member, there is a much more comprehensive summary here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/96930-canister-filter-comparison-pdf.html

Some with actual flow measurements vs. reported.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, we should make this a sticky!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

$105.12/year to run an Eheim Classic 2262 ??!!! Some electric cars are less than that  (okay, maybe I exaggerate a little bit )


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Thx for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> $105.12/year to run an Eheim Classic 2262 ??!!! Some electric cars are less than that  (okay, maybe I exaggerate a little bit )


That is based on KW/H that is about 3 times what I am paying in the Port Coquitlam area.
They base it on $.15 but we are paying $.059. 
Thank goodness cause I started doing the math and I have like 4 big filters running


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The filters are the least of my problems. Got > 200 watts of lights and 700 watts of heaterd on 3 tanks. I can run a lot of filters with that.


----------

